# Maths is Ok



## mancunienne girl

When giving an opinion about a subject, which you neither particularly like, or dislike, I am never sure how to translate just "OK",as in "Maths is OK".

For me "bastante buenas" means quite good, which is more postivie than "Ok".

How do you convey the level of indifference which is inherent in the original English?


----------



## Ferrol

"se pueden aguantar"  , quizás
"las llevo más o menos bien"


----------



## mancunienne girl

Hi Ferrol.

Thanks for that. Can you also say "están bien" (in the case of  Science and Maths).


----------



## Ferrol

“Están bien” es más positivo que las opciones que he dado. Quizás equivale más are “are fine”


----------



## Circunflejo

Depende del tono que le quieras dar al OK. Matemáticas, ni fu ni fa (no verb here). Es pasable. Es una más. Es aceptable.


----------



## maidinbedlam

"No está mal", podría ser.


----------



## Ferrol

maidinbedlam said:


> "No está mal", podría ser.


----------



## michelmontescuba

¿Pero, cual sería la pregunta a la cual tendríamos que responder "is ok"?
.
Es decir, le preguntaron "is Math ok?" y el respondió "Math is ok". ¿Es eso?


----------



## User With No Name

michelmontescuba said:


> ¿Pero, cual sería la pregunta a la cual tendríamos que responder "is ok"?


Do you like math(s)?
How's you math(s) class going?


----------



## michelmontescuba

User With No Name said:


> Do you like math(s)?
> How's you math(s) class going?


Ahora sí entiendo. Son dos preguntas diferentes con respuestas diferentes.


mancunienne girl said:


> How do you convey the level of indifference which is inherent in the original English?


*¿Te gusta(n) la(s) matemática(s) *
sí, más o menos. 

*¿Como te va en las clases de matemáticas?*
me va mas o menos bien.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Circunflejo said:


> Depende del tono que le quieras dar al OK. Matemáticas, ni fu ni fa (no verb here). Es pasable. Es una más. Es aceptable.


Si se trata de "matemáticas", por que "es pasable" o "es aceptable?" No debería ser "son pasables?"


----------



## Circunflejo

mancunienne girl said:


> Si se trata de "matemáticas", por que "es pasable" o "es aceptable?"


Porque el referente es asignatura. (La asignatura de) matemáticas es pasable/aceptable.


----------



## Aviador

mancunienne girl said:


> ... "Maths is OK"...


Shouldn't it be _maths *are* OK_?


----------



## Agró

Aviador said:


> Shouldn't it be _maths *are* OK_?


No.
*Maths *es incontable/singular.
WR dictionary:



*math (US),
maths (UK)* _n__colloquial, *uncountable*, abbreviation_ (mathematics) (_ES, coloquial_)mates _nfpl_  matemáticas _nfpl_  (_MX, coloquial_)mate _nm_ Math *was *Rachel's best subject.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Circunflejo said:


> Porque el referente es asignatura. (La asignatura de) matemáticas es pasable/aceptable.


Ya, pero el estudiante no ha escrito "la asignatura de matemáticas", sino simplemente "las matemáticas?"
.


Aviador said:


> Shouldn't it be _maths *are* OK_?


No, and this is why as native English speakers, we find the concept of Maths being plural difficult to grasp.


----------



## Richard Dick

"Las matemáticas, más o menos". Así lo traduciría yo.


----------



## Agró

maths - WordReference.com English Usage


----------



## Circunflejo

mancunienne girl said:


> Ya, pero el estudiante no ha escrito "la asignatura de matemáticas", sino simplemente "las matemáticas?"


No. No ha escrito las matemáticas sino matemáticas y eso cambia el uso. Las matemáticas son fáciles. Matemáticas es difícil.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

mancunienne girl said:


> How do you convey the level of indifference which is inherent in the original English?



The colloquial term in Spanish is 'las mates'...

- Las mates no están mal (del todo).
- Las mates no me molestan.
- Las mates van tirando.


Sobre la duda de si usar el singular o el plural, yo creo que valen los dos. Depende de cómo uses el nombre de 'matemáticas'. De a qué te refieras, al hablar.

Si consideras el nombre de 'matemáticas' como nombre en sí (con el artículo en plural), entonces se usa en plural:

'Las matemáticas no *están* mal.'

Y si te refieres al concepto de la asignatura (sin el artículo), entonces va en singular:

''Matemáticas' no *está* mal.'
(= La asignatura de matemáticas)

(*) Crossposted:
Con Circunflejo.



Richard Dick said:


> "Las matemáticas, más o menos". Así lo traduciría yo.





En el mismo tono coloquial, se dice también;

- Las mates, bueno...
- Las mates, no me importa...
- Las mates, me da igual...

(*) Nota:
Fijate que estoy usando todas estas expresiones como coletillas, o expresiones hechas. Como la de 'más o menos' de Richard Dick.

Por eso, aquí el verbo va en singular, aunque 'mates' lleve el artículo en plural; es porque son frases aparte.

Podrías decirlas con una entonación distinta, y sería igual;

- Las mates... Bueno...
- Las mates. No me importa...
- ¿Las mates? Me da igual...


----------



## mancunienne girl

Circunflejo said:


> No. No ha escrito las matemáticas sino matemáticas y eso cambia el uso. Las matemáticas son fáciles. Matemáticas es difícil.



I have only written the English for what the student wrote. He wrote "las mátematicas", so I am not sure how you reached this conclusion?

Thanks for all the contributions from everyone, especially Ubeda, for your very thorough explanation. This has clarified everything perfectly


----------



## Circunflejo

mancunienne girl said:


> I have only written the English for what the student wrote. He wrote "las mátematicas", so I am not sure how you reached this conclusion?


The first clue was that the English said Maths and not the Maths. But that was just a clue. Context made the rest. If he was talking about the subject (as context said), matemáticas. On the other hand, if he had been talking about the content of the subject (not about the subject as such), las matemáticas.


----------



## Mirlo

Richard Dick said:


> "Las matemáticas, más o menos". Así lo traduciría yo.


No  en este caso, lo siento,  cuando  en inglés se usa de esta manera significa  está bien, o no está mal, o no me molesta, ya que se refiere a la clase de matemáticas en particular, y no a como te va en matemáticas.
Más o menos seria algo como "so so"


----------



## Richard Dick

Mirlo said:


> No  en este caso, lo siento,  cuando  en inglés se usa de esta manera significa  está bien, o no está mal, o no me molesta, ya que se refiere a la clase de matemáticas en particular, y no a como te va en matemáticas.
> Más o menos seria algo como "so so"


Muy su opinión... Pero cada quien.


----------



## Mirlo

Richard Dick said:


> Muy su opinión... Pero cada quien.


Realmente no, en este caso se usa como una expresión. Esa es la diferencia.
Hay otras ocasiones en que se usa como la palabra "ok" , puedes usar el diccionario como referencia , si tienes alguna duda.
Tambien, puedes mirar al post de cerros de ubeda, en donde explica las diferentes formas de usar "ok" cuando es una expresión.
Suerte!


----------



## michelmontescuba

Al final creo que simplemente respondería de esta manera:
- How's you math(s) class going?
- Maths is OK"
*- ¿Como te van las clases de matemática(s)? 
- Me va bien.
- ¿La(s) matemática(s)? Bien.*

Creo que "ok" y "bien" se parecen bastante. El nivel de indiferencia lo da el tono con que se diga, incluso la expresión facial. Probablemente sea lo mismo en inglés.


----------



## Circunflejo

michelmontescuba said:


> - ¿Como te van las clases de matemática(s)?
> - Me va bien.


- Me va*n* bien.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Circunflejo said:


> The first clue was that the English said Maths and not the Maths. But that was just a clue. Context made the rest. If he was talking about the subject (as context said), matemáticas. On the other hand, if he had been talking about the content of the subject (not about the subject as such), las matemáticas.


Hi again, the reason that in English it didn't say "the Maths", is that in English the definite article is NEVER used in this way. It's just Maths, plain and simple.


----------



## Circunflejo

mancunienne girl said:


> Hi again, the reason that in English it didn't say "the Maths", is that in English the definite article is NEVER used in this way.


 From page 172 of Purpose and Practice in Nursery Education by Lesley Webb (Blackwell, 1974):





> Or _The maths. is O.K. if you are going into secondary school_—[...]


----------



## Mirlo

mancunienne girl said:


> Hi again, the reason that in English it didn't say "the Maths", is that in English the definite article is NEVER used in this way. It's just Maths, plain and simple.


What he is using as an example is a completely different thing, don't you think?


----------



## Circunflejo

Mirlo said:


> What he is using as an example is a completely different thing, don't you think?


Could you ellaborate on that? Why do you think it's a completely different thing?


----------



## DAlvarez

_Las matemáticas, pichí pichá._

pichí, pichá.


----------



## Mirlo

Circunflejo said:


> Could you ellaborate on that? Why do you think it's a completely different thing?


I think in this case , he or she is referring at an mathematical equation, *I might be wrong*, but I have heard that expression this way, also:
_The maths are OK_ but since gravity is negative my height is also negative. What am I doing wrong? The value is correct so I assume the ....


----------



## Mobr13n

I studied math in the united states and no one uses "maths". It may be a real word but it's usage is more or less extinct. In fact I've only ever seen it used in memes. Ex: 'quick maths' 

Yo diría 'está bien' con la indiferencia en la voz.


----------



## Circunflejo

Mirlo said:


> I think in this case , he or she is referring at an mathematical equation, *I might be wrong*


Maybe you are right. It's a complaint about the uselessness of maths in the college curriculum for Nursery Education. I understood they were talking about the subject of maths itself but maybe they are actually talking about the content of that subject and complaining about the uselessness of maths content that they can't teach to their really young students (versus the utility of some basic maths content that they can actually teach to their students or some theory about maths concepts' development in students of Nursery Education).


----------



## mancunienne girl

Mobr13n said:


> I studied math in the united states and no one uses "maths". It may be a real word but it's usage is more or less extinct. In fact I've only ever seen it used in memes. Ex: 'quick maths'
> 
> Yo diría 'está bien' con la indiferencia en la voz.



In BE we don't say Math, we say "Maths".


----------



## mancunienne girl

Circunflejo said:


> From page 172 of Purpose and Practice in Nursery Education by Lesley Webb (Blackwell, 1974):


Sorry, perhaps I should have explained it better. We don't use the definite article when a noun is the subject of a sentence like you do in Spanish. The example you give is referring to a specific form of Maths that is being taught in in Nursery education. 
Here are some examples where we would never use the article, and one where we would:
Maths is the best subject in the world.
I don't like Maths.  (as opposed to the Spanish "no me gustan *las* matemáticas"
Recursos para hacer *las* matemáticas más divertidas - Resources to make Maths more fun.

_As opposed to, "The maths they teach in school nowadays somewhat differs from the maths taught in school fifty years ago". _


----------



## mancunienne girl

Mirlo said:


> I think in this case , he or she is referring at an mathematical equation, *I might be wrong*, but I have heard that expression this way, also:
> _The maths are OK_ but since gravity is negative my height is also negative. What am I doing wrong? The value is correct so I assume the ....


Yes, that is how I saw it too. I have replied. Thanks!


----------



## Circunflejo

mancunienne girl said:


> orry, perhaps I should have explained it better. We don't use the definite article when a noun is the subject of a sentence like you do in Spanish. The example you give is referring to a specific form of Maths that is being taught in in Nursery education.
> Here are some examples where we would never use the article, and one where we would:
> Maths is the best subject in the world.
> I don't like Maths. (as opposed to the Spanish "no me gustan *las* matemáticas"
> Recursos para hacer *las* matemáticas más divertidas - Resources to make Maths more fun.
> 
> _As opposed to, "The maths they teach in school nowadays somewhat differs from the maths taught in school fifty years ago"._


OK. Thank you.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Circunflejo said:


> - Me va*n* bien.


Sí, claro. Fue un error involuntario. Mi respuesta es adecuada para una pregunta similar:
- ¿Como te va *en* las clases de matemática?
- Me *va* bien.

Por cierto, en Cuba es más común decir "matemática" sin "s" al final.


----------



## OtroLencho

michelmontescuba said:


> Por cierto, en Cuba es más común decir "matemática" sin "s" al final.


Hablando de mate(¿s?) y regionalismos (y desviando solo un poquitinito), ¿en Cuba para tres mil cien, escriben "3,100" o "3.100"?   Siempre tengo esa duda traduciendo para el público hispano en Gringolandia.


----------



## michelmontescuba

No sé decirte con seguridad, ya que no soy traductor y nunca me he detenido en esos detalles, pero en Cubadebate.com, la principal página cubana de noticias en internet, he visto que las cifras del coronavirus las expresan con punto "3.100" o sin punto, pero no con coma.


----------

